# ORIGINAL ART...Reveal Your Inner Dali



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I love the photos that are appearing in the 'Photography Anyone' thread so as a counterweight I am opening a new thread in the same vein for those who create their own fine art.

Any kind of painting, drawing, sketch, weaving, sculpture, stitching etc. using any kind of medium, style or technique is welcome. I'm a newcomer to making art and bought some basic materials recently. So to kick things off I'll post a few of my starter efforts.

I hope this thread really takes off and exposes some creative energy.


The first still life of pear and lime is acrylic using
my meagre collection of bad quality paint brushes.

The still life next to it - same fruit scene - was
created using two pallette knives - no brush. That's why it has texture and looks chunky.

I did an exercise where I copied a painting and
a painting style of a well known artist, I chose Van
Gogh. This is part of one of his starry skies.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Charcoal study


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

One from my Gallary


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll contribute. Here's an oil on canvas I painted last year (auctioned at the Muse Art Auction). It's called "Nude At Piano".

http://www.bya7.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10002/NudeAtPiano.jpg

I have many more too... just don't want to show all my work at once.

A7


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i rarely finish my personal work, but here is a body double for a CG effects project that fell through, abandoned at about 70% complete:


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

and what the hell, i'll throw in this one too. i've got hundreds of things like this collecting dust on my hard drive:


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

okay, last one. notice how i cleverly didn't bother copying the tank treads over to the other side:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v706/TroutMask/pov_experiments.jpg

edit: changed image to link. didn't realize how obnoxiously large this image is.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

ohh i envy you trout, i always wanted to learn 3d art/animation on computers. (once took 3d max v3 courses)... long long ago... i really wish i knew how to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

a7mc said:


> I'll contribute. Here's an oil on canvas I painted last year (auctioned at the Muse Art Auction). It's called "Nude At Piano".
> 
> http://www.bya7.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10002/NudeAtPiano.jpg
> A7


Nice work.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's an illustration I did and never quite finished when the original Spider-Man movie came out. Gotta love the Gradient Mesh tool in Illustrator!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's some original art.

I've updated my experimental letter comics website, Please take a peek.
























_
















_


----------



## juanrojo (Sep 28, 2005)

*Mac Mini "Illustrated"*










Well, this doesn't qualify as original art but I thought I'd include it here anyway. I traced the Mac Mini for an Illustrator class project. I got about 80% done and I plan on finishing it. There's no need to point out the obvious but just in case, the top unit is the actual picture found at Apple's website and the one below is my Illustrator creation.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Still Life*

Still life...


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*More still life*

More still life...


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Flowers*

Flowers...


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Charcoal*

Charcoal...


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

acrylics
"family"


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

You folks are inspiring and awesome! Keep 'em coming! :clap:


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

a quick sketch (click on it):


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Charcoal...*

My first face...not so easy


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

*I love the smell of paint*

I love to just paint


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*The Wife gets Ready to Vacuum*


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Since my post was redirected to here in the end, I'll reiterate:
For anyone who wants to see some of my recent work, it can be seen on Deviant Art. So one's I'm workingon are in the scraps.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Portrait*

Graphite Drawing...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Attached is a digital painting that I finished today.

I've been playing with Photoshop for years and know a fair bit about using it, but never really accomplished much with digital painting. About 5 years ago, I produced some prints, making the art completely in PS and entered them into a Juried show. From what I can gather the judges didn't like them, I'm guessing because there was no actual painting involved, because they weren't picked by the jury. Subsequently I sold 3 or 4 of the prints, so there, judgmental judges ... nyah, nyah, nyah! 

I was looking around the net at the time for any practising artists doing digital painting and I didn't find much. Most of the accomplished people were doing things related to computer gaming. When I started looking a few days ago, I found that that now quite a few illustrators and even some "fine artists" have adopted it. This will be inevitable, IMO. Wait until Apple and others really get their multi-touch touchscreen technology going.

So yesterday, after viewing some really great samples and looking at some tutorials I decided to give it another shot. The result is attached. It was a pile of fun, and I learned a lot doing it. Not really finished but I don't think I'm going to go any further with this one. 

The original drawing was done using my Wacom in PS. I then printed out a faint blue image of it and drew on some pencil lines by hand, because I wasn't happy with the line quality I was getting on the computer. I scanned in the pencil and added it back into the painting as the top layer. I modified it quite a bit there and painted everything else on the computer.

BTW, I found the site of a guy named Mark Behm and his stuff is really, really good. He also shows in his gallery that he knows traditional media too.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Attached is one of the prints I mentioned in the previous post. This is more graphics than painting. The image was originally drawn on rough watercolour paper with charcoal pencil then scanned and manipulated in PS.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

pastels


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

*personal anguish*

pastel


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys are very talented.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

audiodan said:


> You guys are very talented.


Thank you Dan, if your comment was directed in part at me. I do have a modicum of artistic ability, unfortunately I never was blessed with nearly as much perseverance. Perseverance always trumps mere talent.

That said, I have made my living off my artistic ability most of my life, just not doing exactly what I would like to be doing.

Anyone can get good at making art if they really want it. They may not become geniuses, but they can be really good if they are dedicated to putting in the time to get better. I'd encourage everyone to try, if they've ever felt the desire to.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

http://www.humblevoice.com/

Artists community


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

macpablo said:


> http://www.humblevoice.com/
> 
> Artists community


Cool link, thanks!


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Graphite Sketch with live model...March 2007


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Lead Light Window*

Here is a lead light window that I just completed to go in a vacant frame within my home. The design is a copy of a similar window in a heritage house in my East Vancouver neighbourhood.

I'll include two during construction shots and a finished window shot.

The construction shots show some of the tools of the trade for assembling such windows with half the window created and the other half sitting of to the left waiting to be put together. The cut and ground glass is placed into lead came and soldered together.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Acrylic Portrait*

Live Model:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cosmic Burst*

Playing with colour:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Wanda*

Female Model - unfinished


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone else got some art they want to post??? I feel like I am monopolising this thread.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

This is an exercise in playing with colour and facial features. It's not really a painting, more of a training thing...but it's still interesting to check out. (A lot of remedial work needed on the eyes.)


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Deep Blue said:


> Anyone else got some art they want to post??? I feel like I am monopolising this thread.


Hmmm, I guess not. :-(


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, I have something.

I came across an illustrator today named Antony Hare. He's a young guy living in T.O. and is really talented. All his work is drawn on a graphics tablet in Adobe Illustrator. He's also got some videos on YouTube showing the drawings being created.

A few months ago I did an illustration for a friend's catering venture. I wanted a retro look so I decided on something that I ended up creating in Illustrator, although I did the original sketches in pencil and scanned them in. I don't think I could do a very dynamic looking drawing straight on the graphics tablet. The first attachment show the 2 drawings with type and the second one shows one of the pencil sketches.

Drawing in Illustrator is fun, but pretty painstaking for me. The super-clean result and the controllability of lines is the payoff. I probably couldn't have got such a nice result using traditional media.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice work, GA. Lends itself very nicely to commercial purposes and it has that vintage 50s/60s vibe. Simple line drawings and spare colouring of figures like your smiling gal gets me every time. Well done.

Antony Hare is pretty impressive, too. Another one with a precision and economy of line yet huge expressiveness. Wow, it's great to check this stuff out. I find it very inspiring.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Max said:


> Nice work, GA. Lends itself very nicely to commercial purposes and it has that vintage 50s/60s vibe. Simple line drawings and spare colouring of figures like your smiling gal gets me every time. Well done.
> 
> Antony Hare is pretty impressive, too. Another one with a precision and economy of line yet huge expressiveness. Wow, it's great to check this stuff out. I find it very inspiring.


Thanks Max. Yeah, this kid Hare has really been a nice find for me. Since I never look at the National Post, where a lot of his work gets printed, I've never seen it (although now I'm thinking that I must have seen it somewhere). I've been scouring his YouTube vids to try and figure out how he's doing what he does in Illustrator.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's something I did last year... combination of Illustrator and PhotoShop, using as BG close-ups of some painted canvas of mine.

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/KrummyMini2.jpg


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Max said:


> Here's something I did last year... combination of Illustrator and PhotoShop, using as BG close-ups of some painted canvas of mine.
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/KrummyMini2.jpg


Cool image, Max. I like the dismembered shapes that seem (to me) to be verging on becoming dancing animal/insects. Maybe your intent isn't a scene, but that's what I see in it, complete with a horizon and a sun/moon up top. It's probably just me, but I can't seem to ever look at or create an abstract image without seeing some representative figures in it.

How about some pictures of your canvases?

I didn't mean to draw the discussion over to computer-created work, I just don't seem to have much around here that isn't. Maybe I'll look around and see if there's something I can dig out and photograph or scan.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Definitely intended to make some kind of organic beastie, GA... something part insect, part machine. I have canvasses too - painting was my first love and I still do it and have shows, etc. - but it's fun to mix it all up in the digital world.

Here's something else - a cityscape for a bar mural. Eventually it was reversed and painted onto a black wall for a dingy bar scene. Done in Photoshop with a tablet.

http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/CamBarCityscape-01.jpg


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for reviving the thread you two. I like your work.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Max said:


> Definitely intended to make some kind of organic beastie, GA... something part insect, part machine. I have canvasses too - painting was my first love and I still do it and have shows, etc. - but it's fun to mix it all up in the digital world.
> 
> Here's something else - a cityscape for a bar mural. Eventually it was reversed and painted onto a black wall for a dingy bar scene. Done in Photoshop with a tablet.
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/maxman23/Public/CamBarCityscape-01.jpg


This is a very cool image, like a scratchboard drawing. I quite like that. I hit command-option-control-8 on my keyboard to reverse my monitor colours and see it in reverse. Excellent.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks... it changed up yet again once we had our key scenic painter quick-sketch it onto the wall (via projected transparency) and then fairly loosely reinterpret it. It had to be painted in a hurry too, so naturally the end product is a semi-slippery evolution from the initial concept. But it's fun stuff to do and I don't get gigs like that often enough. Still, I don't know how I ever managed, pre-tablet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice scraperboard effect. Don't tell Gratuitous I liked his retro lunchbox, OK, Max?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF... I see you've changed. Like Wayne, or is it Schuster, heading up some impoverished Baltic republic. With apologies to Baltic people everywhere.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

None but Cleveland's should-be-more-famous Ernie Anderson aka Ghoulardi!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I am out of the loop here. Perhaps I ought to google this improbable character up.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello y'all. Reviving this admittedly ancient thread because it seems to be the perfect opportunity to toot me own horn. If you're in the GTA mid-next month, by all means think of dropping by. This will be my first solo show in a gallery space in six years or so. There will be lots to look at. Bring sunglasses, lest your retinas risk burn-out. OK, I'm kidding - there will be some darker, more brooding works too. A few different series/themes I've been pursuing, manifested in works on stretched canvas and wooden panel, ranging in size from around 5' x 7' to a few inches by a few inches. At the very least, come have a glass of wine or a beer, then go have dinner in Little India.

The show in question being roughly five weeks out yet, the gallery website is still a work in progress, as is the physical space itself. But in the coming weeks more info will come together. A good friend of mine is launching the space and she's seeking artists to become members.

O, thanks for yer time - over and out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Would love to go Max, but regrettably won't be able to. Good luck. I hope it is a smash and a sell out.

Take lots of photos of the event and share them if you are so inclined.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey Max, I wish you every success with your show. If only I wasn't so far away, I would take it in. At any rate, break a leg, man!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations Max, and count me in on attending. 

Let me know when the site is up--I have a friend lives in the area who'd probably like to go, and would certainly be interested in promoting a new gallery in her neighbourhood.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I will go, but I won't talk to anyone.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Has it really been 6 years since the last one? Man, does time fly. Glad you're exhibiting again, I will certainly drop by, but can't make the opening or the 15th as I'll be out of town. Maybe later during the week, like on the 17th or 18th. I'll call you and if you're not busy, perhaps we could "do lunch" too.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Until today I was totally unaware of this thread.
So here goes...
This is what I do when I'm not online.
These are all from Vancouver Island big-leaf Maple.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, guys. Sonal, really look forward to meeting you. MF, be sure you don't talk to _me_ specifically. OK? Good. We all have our standards to uphold!

KPS, sorry you won't be making it. Actually, for the record: I've had a rotating show of works up in a couple of local bistros for quite some time now - the smaller of the two establishments for about four years now - but they don't count as galleries. You have more control in a real exhibition space, so I'm looking forward to prepping all the work and then hanging it.

JamesB: lovely stuff. Particularly dig the lower two shots - elegant organic quality to it. I love highly figured wood like that. Quite magical.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, JamesB, love that kind of stuff. Great work!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are handsome pieces, JamesB!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beautiful burl pieces jamesB. :clap:


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I don't usually do openings, I go for the art. If I go for the opening, I'll be other one not talking to anyone.
Max- you don't allow PMs. I had some questions about the space.

Very fine vessel jamesB. I am imagining the challenge of the interior at that scale, with such a narrow opening. What are the measurements of that vessel?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

fellfromtree said:


> Very fine vessel jamesB. I am imagining the challenge of the interior at that scale, with such a narrow opening. What are the measurements of that vessel?


Those vessels are relatively small, maybe in the 8" dia range.
Here are a couple of larger hollowforms 10-12" dia.
You are correct, the inside is a challenge to get a consistent wall thickness, I ruined several before I perfected my technique.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Knew the artist many years ago.

Love this series:
Frizzell Studios // Gallery


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gorgeous stuff JamesB. Reminds me of some raku fired ceramic work I helped with way (way) back in college.

Max, if the stars align as hoped I will stop by the gallery at some point after the vernissage. I may be visiting siblings in TO briefly in April but it's all very up in the air right now, and subject to what I have going on at work next month (fiscal year end, yucko).


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

fellfromtree said:


> I don't usually do openings, I go for the art. If I go for the opening, I'll be other one not talking to anyone.
> Max- you don't allow PMs. I had some questions about the space.


Sorry, Fell: been away for awhile. I have turned PMs back on. Fire away.

Doug: would love to meet you. If for any reason we can't swing it, I will make a point of visiting you in Montreal - seems I get out there quite often these days... it's about time we meet up.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

G'day, eh. One final reminder: my show opening is just under two weeks from now. Come one, come all. Should be fun. Six years ago, at the last solo show I did, the opening was marred by a torrential downpour and blustery winds. Sadly, many stayed away. So - fingers crossed that the weather will be favourable. In any case, come have a glass of wine or a cold brew with me. Cheers - Max


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Alas, work, moving, and a few thousand kilometres will keep me from being there, but good luck with the show (and the weather). Wish I could take it in.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, in this regard, it sucks that I live in Alberta. Otherwise, I would certainly love to attend Max.

(Frustratingly, I will be in Toronto on April 24, but just long enough to change planes at Pearson. If I didn't have such a tight schedule once I reach my final destination of the day, I'd have delayed my connecting flight a couple of hours and hopped a taxi to and from your show.) 

It looks like it's going to be a great show. Have a great show, sell it all and collect orders for more!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the good vibes, folks. Much appreciated! know most won't be able to make it but it's the thought that counts. Got much the same sentiment from many American friends on G+.

OK, ciao for now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Best wishes for the GAS opening Max. Still not sure if I'll be able to swing a sibling visit & stop-by at the gallery. On va voir...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I can only echo Doug's thoughts, much success with your show Max.


----------

